# Incubating bearded dragon eggs.



## D_flitton (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all I am having issues with my bearded dragon eggs. I started with 11 eggs and I am now left with 3. The others are dying, they are collapsing and leaking fluid from them. The eggs look fertile and were firm to the touch when I started.
Temp is 28.5 sitting in a tub of vermiculite that was wetted to hold it's shape but no liquid dripped when squeezed. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? Help please


----------



## bigi (Aug 3, 2011)

pity no one has helped you
i have no experience in beardies but i wish you luck, i had one or two out of 60 spew last year but the rest were fine
i hope this bump helps


----------



## Dragons_Lair (Aug 3, 2011)

Generally if your eggs are collapsing it would suggest low humidity in which case you should spray a little water over them and see if they come good. Humidity should ideally be between 60% and 80%. If they are leaking fluid it may be that the eggs are a little calcium deficient. Do they look a little transparent/opaque or are they stark white. Did you candle the eggs to confirm fertility? How long ago were they laid?


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 3, 2011)

D_flitton said:


> Hey all I am having issues with my bearded dragon eggs. I started with 11 eggs and I am now left with 3. The others are dying, they are collapsing and leaking fluid from them. The eggs look fertile and were firm to the touch when I started.
> Temp is 28.5 sitting in a tub of vermiculite that was wetted to hold it's shape but no liquid dripped when squeezed. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong? Help please


 ow long ago were the eggs laid ? 28.5 is a little too cool , i incubate mine at 30 - 30.5


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2011)

yer 30-31 best temps and open the lids every day if you go to you tube you see some different videos on how they do there set ups 
Is funny because most a american videos so be carefully about the tempatures they use fahrenheit not celsius degrees


----------



## D_flitton (Aug 3, 2011)

They were laid on sat the 17th July. Had issues she was egg bound.
Prob in the container says 99% humidity. Was on 30.5 but that's when I started having issues so dropped it back to 28.5 and one of the eggs that atarted to collapse a little is plump again.
Candelled them last night and the two I think are good have lots of veins.
Eggs are really white.
Will play the waiting game and see how they go. Got me stumped why they died to start with.
Thanks for the helpful posts.


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 4, 2011)

D_flitton said:


> They were laid on sat the 17th July. Had issues she was egg bound.
> Prob in the container says 99% humidity. Was on 30.5 but that's when I started having issues so dropped it back to 28.5 and one of the eggs that atarted to collapse a little is plump again.
> Candelled them last night and the two I think are good have lots of veins.
> Eggs are really white.
> ...


 my incubator sits at 99% humidity most of the time .


----------



## D_flitton (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey all just a quick update. Been 58 days and still have the two eggs left. Hoping they hatch in the next 5-10 days but could be a little longer.
Still playing that waiting game.
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## crocdoc (Sep 13, 2011)

No mystery here at all - the answer lies in this statement:


D_flitton said:


> Had issues she was egg bound.



Eggs held in by the female, rather than nested and laid normally, will often fail during incubation. Properly nested eggs are difficult to kill through poor incubation techniques, as they are quite resilient.


----------

